# Common oil leak on 1.8t? It's really bad!!



## shayrgob (Aug 3, 2008)

First off, don't install a boost gauge infront of the dash b/c if ur oil light comes on u might not see it.
2nd of all, I have a MAJOR oil leak on the drivers side of the motor (intake side). It's not coming from the filter but above it. I didn't have a chance to look at it but it looks like it's coming from the oil cooler area. What usually fails in that area? It's leaking out SO fast that I'm scared to start the motor again b/c the oil leaks out within a minute which doesn't give me enough time to find the leak and makes a mess.
thanks


----------



## slowonder (Sep 26, 2005)

when was the last time u changed the oil? the cooler itself coudl be leaking.


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Oil cooler o-ring or maybe the oil filter flange's gasket.


----------



## vwfansince95 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Black Smokin' Diesel)*

check your PCV hoses. might be that the lower PCV hose is torn n leaking. if it is, it causes oil leaks on the drivers side of the motor under the manifold intake. EuroJet makes the silicon upper n lower for a decent price. 
hope this helps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtiguy12 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwfansince95)*

2 gaskets on the oil filter? if it is comming out that fast, i am willing to bet it is comming from either the filter, oil pressure switch, oil feed line for the turbo or one of the plugs on the oil filter housing. did you recently remove the filter? any mods i.e. aftermarket oil feed line?


----------



## shayrgob (Aug 3, 2008)

it was indeed the oil cooler o ring. It failed on the coldest day possible. It was frail and brittle and was cracked in 2 pieces. 
It was the easiest fix I've ever done. However, the valve ticking is MUCH more pronounced now than it was....which scares me a little bit. Maybe I wasn't paying attention to it b4


----------



## B5tevo (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: (shayrgob)*

Hey, I believe I have the same problem with my gasket. How easy was it to replace? A coworker of mine said his blew on his MkIII Jetta and he had to remove the coolant lines to get to the gasket. Are those lines a bit longer on the 1.8T, and could I slide the whole cooler off without having to unclamp the lines?
Thanks


----------



## skatepopwar182 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Common oil leak on 1.8t? It's really bad!! (shayrgob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shayrgob* »_First off, don't install a boost gauge infront of the dash b/c if ur oil light comes on u might not see it.
thanks

Once the light is on it is to late.


----------



## garagebornvws (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwfansince95)*

Just checked Eurojet's website, couldn't find the specific hose for the 1.8T. Any help?


----------



## aadosx (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (garagebornvws)*

Uh I hate to break it to you but you're going to have to just let it leak and find that leak. I don't see why you couldn't add oil as it leaks while you look for it too.. or have a friend help. Just go to a random broken down parking lot and try to put an oil pan/bucket under the engine area.


----------



## garagebornvws (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (aadosx)*

I will try that. But before I do that, I think I will Simply Green the entire bay first.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Jun 8, 2003)

This happened to me this morning on my way to work... FML.. also on the COLDEST DAY IN LIKE 100 years.. 2 degrees this morning :snowcool::snowcool::snowcool::snowcool:

Getting it towed to the shop to have the o ring replaced..


----------

